# Partagas Cifuentes Diciembre Cigar Review - Great surprise



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I received this stick as part of a sampler and was really pleased at what a great smoke it was. Easy draw, plenty of smoke, nice and peppery, even...

Read the full review here: Partagas Cifuentes Diciembre Cigar Review - Great surprise


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

shhhhhh!
This is supposed to be a secret! :biggrin:

They're a great smoke and not that expensive.
Bought a box last fall......


----------

